# Best Glue For Target Points?



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good old hot melt. Haven't lost a point yet, been using it for years1


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm looking for the same thing because the hot melt I've been using is NOT the answer! Perhaps it's the extreme temp swings I subject my equipment to, but it cannot be helped. I have a buddy who uses GoldTip tip grip and says it's holding pretty well. I'm trying that next.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

goat tuff. best glue i have used. if u want it to say use that.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Try the low temp hot melt it stays soft .Works for me .


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I use the regular craft isle glue gun sticks and have not pulled one out either (used with a torch not the glue gun). Some of the hot melt stuff for archery is to hard and doesn't bond as well.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

I've used Iron Insert and no way are they coming out.....hot, cold....buried deep in target...nope.

G


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

For Aluminums, you should always use hot-melt glue. De-burr and clean inside of shaft with alcohol first. Let dry for 15 minutes and then glue the points in. They will never come out unless you heat up your arrow with a torch..... They will be ready to go in about 30 miunutes. 

For carbons, you should use a two-part epoxy. I just use a generic one, but Easton make an excellent one. De-burr and clean shaft with alcohol and let dry for 15 minutes. Roll back side of tip in epoxy solution and push into shaft while rotating to evenly distribute glue. Let them dry standing tip down over night.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Been having pretty good luck with the Bohning cool blue melt.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

if you use epoxy or a "super" type glue how do you get the points out if you need to try different points?


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

postman99 said:


> if you use epoxy or a "super" type glue how do you get the points out if you need to try different points?


You might be able to get epoxy out with some heat. But I haven't found anyway to remove points I've glued in with super glue. They just won't come out. I've been having good luck with insert iron though


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Been having pretty good luck with the Bohning cool blue melt.


I have been wondering if anyone has used that stuff. Thought about trying some a few times but haven't really heard anyone say if it was any good or not.


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

John-in-VA said:


> Try the low temp hot melt it stays soft .Works for me .


This!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

easton hot melt is nice if your playing around with point wieght but i also use loctite gel control super glue.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I use the bohning cool blue melt works good you have to put you arrow in cold water fast for the best results.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Low temp holt melt, all I ever use. Just like it was said before, a cup of water and dunk it once it's in.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Impact tough GORILLA SUPER GLUE. Unlike other super glues, it doesn't crystallize. It stays resilient. I also use it on Vanes. I've found nothing better for Carbon or aluminum. 
I don't like the idea of heated glues in carbon. Carbon reacts to the heat sometimes in a negative way.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

postman99 said:


> if you use epoxy or a "super" type glue how do you get the points out if you need to try different points?


You dont... at least not with CA (super) glue. you make sure you've got the right point in to begin with.:wink:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

loctite gel control super glue


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just put together some Black Eagle Magnums and Gorilla Super Glue works great. I've used it on a number of different carbon arrows and it has worked flawlessly.


----------

